# Anfängerfrage Kompakt - WaKü



## Schinken (27. Februar 2017)

*Anfängerfrage Kompakt - WaKü*

Hallo zusammen, ich werde mir für meinen neuen Prozessor eine kleine aber feine Kompakt-WaKü mit 120mm Lüfter holen. Den Lüfter möchte ich austauschen, da hier bei den kompakten doch eher gespart wird. 
Meine kurze Frage: Kann ich diesen einfach durch einen 4-Pin-PWN Gehäuselüfter ersetzen, oder muss ich darauf achten einen speziellen WaKü-Lüfter (spezielle Anschlüsse?) zu kaufen?

Grüße
Schinken


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfängerfrage Kompakt - WaKü*

Was für ein neuer Prozessor ?

Was für eine Wakü ? 120mm sind schon arg wenig.

Du brauchst Lüfter mit hohem statischem Druck. 3 Pin oder 4 Pin ist der Wakü egal, die Lüfter sollten idR über das Mainboard geregelt werden.


----------



## Schinken (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfängerfrage Kompakt - WaKü*

Deshalb ja Kompakt . Die Modelle habe ich absichtlich nicht genannt, weil ich keine Kaufberatung wollte. Nur die Frage beantwortet. Als Kaufberatung habe ich Tests gewälzt und PCGH jahrelang gelesen. Solche Kleinigkeiten fallen nur oft unter den Tisch, weil es ,,selbstverständlich'' ist. Bevor ich aber einen Schusseligkeitsfehler mache, frage ich lieber nach.

OT: Ich finde Foren als Kaufberatung einfach nicht hilfreich. Zum Schluss würden hier 10 Leute diskutieren ob 120mm nun reichen oder nicht, und beide Seiten hätten gute Argumente. Weiterhelfen würde mir das nicht.

Hoher statischer Druck ist doch schonmal was, danke . Aber ansonsten gibt es keine speziell für WaKüs gedachten Lüfter?


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfängerfrage Kompakt - WaKü*

Du kannst Standard Luftkühler verwenden, die eben brauchbar sind.
Da musst du mal schauen. Noiseblocker oder so, da gibt es extra welche für Radiatoren.


----------



## Schinken (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfängerfrage Kompakt - WaKü*

Danke .


----------



## kmf (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfängerfrage Kompakt - WaKü*

Ich empfehle dir den Scythe Slipstream: 1200 rpm mit 116.4 m³/h Durchsatz. Mit der stärkste Lüfter in diesem Lautstärkebereich auf dem Markt. Und den kannst auch noch locker runterregeln so auf 1000 rpm.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfängerfrage Kompakt - WaKü*

Es geht jeder Lüfter mit Standardmaßen. Also 120er bei 240mm Radiatoren und 140er bei 280er Radiatoren. Lediglich mit Rundrahmen und abweichenden Bohrungen geht nicht.
Ob 3 Pin oder 4 Pin, richtet sich nach deiner Steuerung/Mainboard, denn dort werden sie angeschlossen...normale Lüfter ebn




Chinaquads schrieb:


> Du brauchst Lüfter mit hohem statischem Druck.



nö^^


----------



## Schinken (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfängerfrage Kompakt - WaKü*

Danke, danke . Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen. Schöne Woche noch .


----------

